# Favorite apps?



## Mattrleaf (Sep 22, 2011)

What are your go-to apps on your Bionic? A quick list of my favourites are as follows:

MLB At-Bat
Blackmart Alpha
Camera Zoom FX
Dropbox
Facebook/Friendcaster
Hexamob Recovery
Google Music
Player Pro
Navigation
Screenshot It
Signal Refresh
Swarm
Volume +
Whatsapp
Swype Beta
Google Talk

Shit, this list is longer than I intended, I'll stop there. Name yours. I'm trying to get some ideas.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Handcent, Titanium Backup Pro, Opera Mobile, flashlight...


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

BeyondPod
DoubleTwist
Pandora
Fuel Log
Torque
AndroIrc
Tapatalk
TweetCaster
Go Launcher
Circle Launcher
Dazzle
Handy Calc
Stardunk
Dungeon Defenders
Myth Defense

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

